# I'm new here - kitten breed question



## Cats1996 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi! I am just a regular 16 year old girl with a ton of cats breeding near my property! I like to see what breeds they are, and the kittens are adorable


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. It's always nice to hear from young people. If the cats are feral (wild) breeding on your property they are the common cat called Domestic Shorthair=DSH (if hair is short), Domestic Longhair=DLH (if hair is long) and if in between DML=Domestic Medium Hair. 

For specific breeds, visit a cat show that has many different breeds. Check out the website of different breeds. 
e.g. Cat Fanciers' Assoc., the largest registering association of purebred registered cats. 

Cat Fanciers Association > Breeds


----------

